# Sandusky Bay



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Finally made it up yesterday for the first time this year. Fishing 1.3 to 1.6 picked up a few healthy piggy's between the two of us. The biggest was 30" and full of what looked to be shad? It was hard to tell as they were pretty digested. The live well was full of them... 4 to 5' pieces/ parts.. The fish were either large or small, there was no in between. We did the best on RR's 110 back, pink lemonade was the flavor de jour for me. (thankfully I spent a couple of paychecks on other varieties of new lures this winter...). We did ok till 10am and then only managed one more after that.
I absolutely cannot wait to sample those tonight. There is nothing like fresh Erie eyes in the spring.


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Great job and good report.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

were you trolling sandusky bay


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

In the lake although I think it's still Sandusky bay.... Also... we did catch a couple on crawlers.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

There should be plenty of walleye in the bay now. The fish making their way back to the lake from the sandusky river have to pass through there. I've had some unforgettable trips 1st of may casting erie dearie's in 10 fow in the bay. One mothers day weekend years ago, it was almost every cast.


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats Al!!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice job


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy (Aug 31, 2009)

My Demeyes said:


> There should be plenty of walleye in the bay now. The fish making their way back to the lake from the sandusky river have to pass through there. I've had some unforgettable trips 1st of may casting erie dearie's in 10 fow in the bay. One mothers day weekend years ago, it was almost every cast.


Did I miss something.. lol


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I think they're trying to make a point that the Sandusky River has a spawning run and that those fish have to exit through the Sandusky Bay after the spawn and that they can be targeted near the mouth of Sandusky Bay. There was a team who won a tournament last week fishing around Marblehead and it's possible those tournament winning fish were emerging from the Sandusky Bay after spawning in the bay and river. I like the tip because that area is wind protected from both east and west winds and gives us an option on days where it might be rough at the usual spots on open water


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

This is a dumb question but I don't fish over that way much. What is considered the mouth of the bay? Right there by Cedar Point and Marblehead?


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

When the odnr did their big walleye spawning report with the tagged fish a few years back they concluded that the majority of the fish spawned in the bay.

https://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/walleyetelemetryfinalreport.pdf


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Here's what I did in the bay Saturday!


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

What are some options for launching if I want to fish the Bay for Walleye? Thanks for all the great info so fat!


----------



## lawrence tracey (Jul 15, 2015)

Dempsey Access is good spot ... its on west side of Sandusky Bay .


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Shelby St. ramp


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Great!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> Shelby St. ramp


I would second that. Not a far run east or west with direct lake access


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Anybody going to try them this weekend? If I cannot get some crappie going, I may try the next few days. I've got a couple spots in mind, but, I'm open to suggestions. Right now, I'm thinking about the far east end, if the north wind don't make it to big for my boat. It kinda looks to me like a bit of a bottle neck, I know the Rt.2 bridges are too, they are just a longer run for me.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Any one got a current water temp for the bay?


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

High 50s right now! Was 55 degrees on Monday when I went and it's been raining! So yeah


----------



## fishingood (Apr 2, 2015)

Girthline said:


> High 50s right now! Was 55 degrees on Monday when I went and it's been raining! So yeah


----------



## fishingood (Apr 2, 2015)

Great job on Cats


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Does the single hook rule apply to the bay too? I believe the conrail bridge is the cut off but it's been a while since I've had to read that part in the regs


----------



## James Smith (Jun 10, 2015)

threeten said:


> Does the single hook rule apply to the bay too? I believe the conrail bridge is the cut off but it's been a while since I've had to read that part in the regs


Single hook rule does apply to Sandusky Bay. the cut off is Cedar Point Breakwall to Marblehead lighthouse.


----------



## lawrence tracey (Jul 15, 2015)

Im not familiar with this rule/ regulation... could someone elaborate?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

The regs say the cutoff is the Norfolk southern railroad bridge and 1/4 mile east.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Won't matter come Sunday, 6 walleyes, all bets are of !!! Go get um. Single hook gone for the season, May 1 is here !!


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

lawrence tracey said:


> Im not familiar with this rule/ regulation... could someone elaborate?


If you fish in Sandusky river and all the way to the rr tracks that cross the Bay. You can only have a single hook on your line. It changes to the lake rules after May 1st
I have seen guys fish the river with a single jig and put a stinger hook on. Guess what they got tickets and their fish taken from them.
It is in the fishing regs


----------



## GYoung36 (Nov 2, 2011)

Girthline said:


> Here's what I did in the bay Saturday!


Great Video!!


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Girthline said:


> Here's what I did in the bay Saturday!


 Cool video! How are you rigging to catch those cats? Bait?


----------



## axergman (Dec 9, 2012)

Girthline said:


> Here's what I did in the bay Saturday!


awsome good job!


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

axergman said:


> awsome good job!


----------

